# Too Much Time On My Hands - Or Proof Of Ocd?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Today's arrival from the US - after coughing up Â£16.11 to UK Border Agency/Post Office.

Fancy Frenchified name and 'railroad' dial can't conceal the fact that this is another 'Russian Tractor'










... joining the 'badged' collection (currently 23) ..










(*(Back row centre and right boards are TCDD. This is just temporary storage until a suitable set of drawers with display top is being made.)*

... and the Hunter case section (a modest 9) ...










... and the case back designs (13 in all) ...










Some are even allowed in the sitting room ...










OCD or what ???


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

You have it bad Julian although it does take one to know one...I was hoovering straight lines on our rug earlier! :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Brave putting them in the living room..and on the floor!


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sure we all have a little bit of OCD Julian. You should see our knife and fork drawer when I've been in it.

I like the display whatnots to hang the watches from. They look like little glass cased clocks.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

minkle said:


> Brave putting them in the living room..and on the floor!


No rugrats or pets at the mo', but black framed photo's on the mantlepiece are scans of upcoming grandchild. Hopefully storage box will be completed in good time  .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Julian..it's a stunning collection and I've watched it grow in the short time that I've been a member of :rltb: Do you have favorites, and do you wear them with a waistcoat and chain?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Julian..it's a stunning collection and I've watched it grow in the short time that I've been a member of :rltb: Do you have favorites, and do you wear them with a waistcoat and chain?


In the last 18 months I have shifted from principally wristwatch to pocketwatch. Until very recently I was in a uniformed occupation and carried the watch of the day in my trouser pocket with a belt chain. At the moment I am on sick leave so everyday wear includes a waistcoat and, usually, one of the Cortebert railway watches on a single (silver) Albert. The Molnijas don't get used as often as they should.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

It should be CDO, surely? Otherwise the letters are in incorrect alphabetical order....


----------

